# Was sind das für "Mini-Bäume"



## CityCobra (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde gerne wissen was das für Bäume auf den angefügten Bildern sind, bzw. wie die genau heißen und was sowas ca. kostet.
(Ich meine die, die so ähnlich aussehen wie ein Bonsai)
Evtl. wollte ich diese Art in unserem Garten neben den Teich, direkt am Teichrand einpflanzen, oder wäre das keine so gute Idee?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Horst T. (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was sind das für "Mini-Bäume"*

Wie die heißen kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, sollte es aber in jedem "besseren " Gartenmarkt geben. Habe mir sowas auch schon mal angeshen, sehen wirklich toll aus  
was sagt den der Besitzer der Bäume, also dort wo du die Bilder gemancht hast   Auf dem einen Bild ist doch ein Wäscheständer zu sehen = Privathaushalt.......und somit kein öffentl. Garten oder so was in der Richtung....


----------



## CityCobra (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was sind das für "Mini-Bäume"*



Horst T. schrieb:


> was sagt den der Besitzer der Bäume, also dort wo du die Bilder gemacht hast   Auf dem einen Bild ist doch ein Wäscheständer zu sehen = Privathaushalt.......und somit kein öffentl. Garten oder so was in der Richtung....


Den habe ich noch nicht gefragt.
Die Bilder habe ich mit der Erlaubnis des Besitzers von dem Galabauer erhalten, der diesen Garten gestaltet hatte, 
als ich noch auf der Suche nach Ideen und Konzepte für meinen neuen Garten war.
Ich könnte da zwar mal nachhaken, aber ich hatte gehofft das hier Jemand weiß um welche Art Pflanze/Baum/Strauch es sich dabei handelt.


----------



## Horst T. (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was sind das für "Mini-Bäume"*

Na, wen du schon weist wie der Galabauer heißt, kannste Ihn ja auch fragen, er dürfte dann ja auch ne` Bezugsquelle parat haben


----------



## Blaukoi (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was sind das für "Mini-Bäume"*

Hallo Marc,

diese Gebilde sind meistens aus ganz gewöhnlichen Tujas (Lebensbaum) "gezüchtet" worden. mann muß mit dem Schneiden und eventuelles Binden natürlich anfangen, wenn die Tuja noch sehr klein ist. Ist Dir das zu mühsam, kannst Du auch "fertige" Pflanzen in jeden Gartenmarkt kaufen. Übrigens hat mein Nachbar 2.3 Jahre gebraucht, um so ein Gebilde hinzu bekommen.
Viele Grüße aus Nürnberg
Volker


----------



## CityCobra (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was sind das für "Mini-Bäume"*



Horst T. schrieb:


> Na, wen du schon weist wie der Galabauer heißt, kannste Ihn ja auch fragen, er dürfte dann ja auch ne` Bezugsquelle parat haben


Ganz so einfach ist das nicht, mit diesem Galabauer stehe ich zur Zeit etwas auf dem Kriegsfuß. 
(Es handelt sich dabei nicht um den Galabauer der unseren Garten erstellt hat)

@Blaukoi:
Schon mal vielen Dank für die Infos!


----------



## Birkauer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was sind das für "Mini-Bäume"*

Hallo Marc!

Geh mal in eine Baumschule in Deiner Nähe.
Die haben sicher auch Formgehölze.
Hier mal ein Link zu einer Baumschule nahe Gießen:
http://www.rinnbaumschule.de/formgeholze/formgeholze.html
Ich finde Formgehölze passen sehr gut an den Gartenteich, habe selber einige. Leider machen sie sehr viel Arbeit(schneiden).


----------



## Aristocat (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was sind das für "Mini-Bäume"*

Nabend Marc!
Auf dem 2 Foto ist eine gelbe Scheinzypresse und auf dem 3. ein japanischer __ Ahorn. Von Zypressen und Tujas würde ich Dir in unmittelbarer Teichnähe abraten, denn die Wurzeln können im lauf der Jahre die Folie durchbohren. Ist bei meinen Eltern passiert, allerdings in insgesamt 20 Jahren. War auch nur so ne Anmerkung!


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was sind das für "Mini-Bäume"*

Ups... wenn Du auf Kriegsfuss mit ihm stehst würd ich seine Bilder aber auch besser nicht im Inet verwenden. Das könnt ggf. zusätzlichen Stress geben  

Gruß
Wuzzel


----------



## Koitreu (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was sind das für "Mini-Bäume"*

Hallöchen zusammen. Also das erste Bild ist auf jedenfall eine Kiefer leider kann man nich genau erkenn was für eine Art, würde auf Japanische Bergkiefer tippen sie sollte so min. 10-15 Jahre alt sein und mind. 600-1000 euronen Kosten. 2 Bild ist eine zypresse, die sind etwas günstiger und 3 Bild ist ein Japanischer __ Ahorn Bloodgood. sind klein Bezahlbar ab einer größe von 50cm wird es teuer.


----------



## CityCobra (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was sind das für "Mini-Bäume"*



Koitreu schrieb:


> und 3 Bild ist ein Japanischer __ Ahorn Bloodgood.
> sind klein Bezahlbar ab einer größe von 50cm wird es teuer.


Ich meinte eigentlich den grünen Mini-Baum weiter hinten rechts im Bild. 
Was ist das für eine Sorte?


----------



## karsten. (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was sind das für "Mini-Bäume"*

Hallo

ich sehe:

Mädchenkiefer (Pinus parviflora)
Morgenländische Lebensbaum (Platycladus orientalis)
Hinoki-Scheinzypresse (Chamaecyparis obtusa),
und im Vordergrund ein Acer palmatum dissectum warscheinlich Red Autumn Lace


solche über Jahre gestalteten Gartenbonsais können zwischen 250 und zig tausend Euro kosten . 

aber außer der Arbeit die man mit dem Schnitt hat is da nix dabei
im Garten brauchen solche Bäume ja nicht mehr umgeschult werden
was beim "Hersteller" einen großen Teil des Preises ausmacht.

Das bisschen Knoff hoff kann man sich leicht anlesen oder in einschlägigen Seminaren erlernen
wenn dann noch ein etwas angeborener Geschmack und Ästhetik  dazu kommt hast Du schon die "halbe Miete"

s.a.

da kann man aus gewöhnlichen Baumschulpflanzen in 5-6 jahren schon ganz "nette" Teile erzeugen .

schönes WE


----------



## Koitreu (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was sind das für "Mini-Bäume"*

Wenn Du das 3 Bild meinst und den die Pflanze zwischen der Säule und dem Vogelhaus so würde ich sagen das es eine Muschelzypressen(Chamaecyparis obtusa nana gracilis).


----------



## CityCobra (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was sind das für "Mini-Bäume"*

Servus nochmal!

Ich plane für unseren neuen *Vorgarten* der gerade noch in Planung ist so einen *Gartenbonsai* zu kaufen.
Z.B. eine *Berg-Kiefer *in *Bonsai-Form* finde ich optisch ansprechend.
Der Standort wäre von Morgens bis Mittags sonnig, von Nachmittags bis Abends Halbschatten/Schatten.
Wichtig wäre auch eine gute Frostverträglichkeit, ich möchte vermeiden das mir ein so exklusiver und teurer Baum im Winter kaputt friert.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was sind das für "Mini-Bäume"*

Ein Bonsai im Vorgarten ?
Das ist aber auch schnll mal weggetragen !
Wäre mir zu riskant.

gruss wuzzel


----------



## karsten. (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was sind das für "Mini-Bäume"*

Hallo Wuzzel

das sind doch ausgepflanzte formgeschnittene Gehölze 

die aussehen wie Líeschen Müller sich Bonsai vorstellt.

(bon„Schale“sai„Pflanze“)

böse Räuber  haben doch gar keinen Sinn einen Baum fachgerecht zu bergen
zu transportieren und gut sichtbar in ihrem Garten einzupflanzen.

und einen Hehlermarkt für Gehölze gibt es , meines Wissens , auch nicht .

mfG
also Marc hau rein  du kannst ja eine entsicherte Handgranate zwischen die Wurzeln klemmen


----------

